Ask HN: why did Apple say Meltdown affects iPhone? - thinkmore
======
davismwfl
I don't believe they said Meltdown, only Spectre because iPhones use the A
series of arm designs which are vulnerable to Spectre.

~~~
davismwfl
Just to follow up, I just re-read a couple of articles about it. I think it is
just poorly worded and lack of understanding by the authors. Intel based Mac's
are vulnerable to both, but iPhone's only to Spectre. Unless I am
misunderstanding something.

